

Drug cops took a college kid’s savings and now 13 police departments want a cut - grej
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/06/30/drug-cops-took-a-college-kids-life-savings-and-now-13-police-departments-want-a-cut/

======
higherpurpose
>"By attacking the financial infrastructure of drug trafficking organizations
world-wide, DEA has disrupted and dismantled major drug trafficking
organizations and their supply chains, thereby improving national security and
increasing the quality of life for the American public."

"...oh, and our budgets. Yeah, it has definitely improved our budgets as
well."

